# not authorized to view majority of channels with tuning adapter running - Cox



## jeffprop (Sep 28, 2006)

I replaced my TiVo HD with a Premiere last week. I went to a Cox store last Friday to exchange my two single stream cards for a multi stream card. I brought the tuning adapter just in case. They did swap out the tuning adapter and gave me a multi stream cable card. After setting it up and calling Cox to pair everything, the tuning adapter was blinking for an hour. I called Cox back and they resent the info to the tuning adapter and scheduled a service appointment just in case. An hour later of it still blinking, I called Cox again and the light went solid after they refreshed the tuning adapter. Unfortunately, every channel besides 1002-1026 then had a black screen with a TiVo message saying that I was not authorized to view this channel and to contact my cable provider. When I unplugged the tuning adapter, I got 1002-1026, but also got the standard SD channels. The Cox tech resent a signal and the same thing happened when I hooked up the tuning adapter. The full program schedule is on my TiVo. Restarting the TiVo and tuning adapter did not resolve it.
On Sunday, a service tech came out and swapped out the tuning adapter. The same thing happened. He said he did everything by the books, but did not have another tuning adapter or cable card and scheduled another service appointment for me. Since there was still time before the Cox store closed, I went to see if I could swap the tuning adapter and cable card so I did not have to wait three days for the service appointment.
I explained the situation and the guy said that the tech did not 'synch' the tuning adapter and cable card to the TiVo and to tell the tech to do that and it would be fixed. He would hook up his machine and synch it. When the tech came out yesterday, I told him exactly what the guy in the store said and he said his equipment can only tell the signal strength to see if that is an issue. He then called in a refresh without any success. He did not have a replacement tuning adapter or cable card and scheduled another service appointment for me for tomorrow. 
I plan on swapping out the tuning adapter and cable card this afternoon at the Cox store and have them make sure the tech that comes has several tuning adapters and cable cards.
Has anyone had a similar situation? Anything I can try or suggest to the tech that comes out? Anything I can ask support when I call them? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AndyOC (Jul 5, 2012)

jeffprop -
I had the same issues; Cox in Mission Viejo, CA. I replaced the Tuning Adapter and CableCARD (self-install) after the Tech had come and "fixed" everything by replacing miscellaneous cable ends. Signal Strength was "acceptable." Then, a second Tech did similar stuff. Literally, as he was driving away, and I tried switching TiVo Tuners via the "Live TV" button, I was getting the same gray screen and TiVi messages stating "unauthorized channel" or "problem with signal."
Then, days later, I got the Software Update to #20.2.1.2-01-2-758. Problems alleviated. This Software Version must allow for a longer "handshake" period between me and Cox. I do notice that channels take longer to "appear" when surfing than when I first got the TiVo Series4 box.
Hopefully, all you need is a Software Update??? Hope that helps...


----------



## MJHoltorf (Dec 23, 2001)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=487165



> Other changes
> ---------------------------------------------
> 1. Cox customers that had difficulty receiving "Plus Pak" channels should find that issue resolved.


Make sure your software version is at least 20.2.1.1. Out-of-the-box Tivo's will not have that version, and this was a known issue with Cox service and Tivo hardware that was resolved with that update.


----------



## jeffprop (Sep 28, 2006)

I have software version 20.2.1.2-01-2-746
When I did the initial setup, there was a software update that loaded and restarted the TiVo. I then got the message that MJHoltorf posted.
I just swapped out the tuning adapter and cable card without any difference.
I guess that I will do several connections to the Tivo service in hopes that I get the 758 update.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Ignore last 3 digits of software version as they are the TiVo model # which is different for different models.
You didn't mention which Cox market you are in and your profile doesn't show it.

As far as TA goes as long as the amber LED light is solid (not blinking) then that means it is properly configured by Cox from headend and you shouldn't mess with it. That's for Moto TA, Cisco TA may be different.

I would suggest you start with both TA and CableCard installed and check with cable company that they think CC is properly paired. Then repeat guided setup on TiVo. I had similar issues recently with a new Elite that didn't get resolved until I repeated guided setup (even though I had done guided setup before installing CC and selected option that I will get CC later).


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Ignore last 3 digits of software version as they are the TiVo model # which is different for different models.
> You didn't mention which Cox market you are in and your profile doesn't show it.
> 
> As far as TA goes as long as the amber LED light is solid (not blinking) then that means it is properly configured by Cox from headend and you shouldn't mess with it. That's for Moto TA, Cisco TA may be different.
> ...


Repeating Guided Setup has helped me out a couple times in resolving CableCARD issues, so definitely good advice.

Also, I'm not sure if these are still valid since it's been a while since I needed to use them, but you might try the following phone number and documents to get your CableCARD paired.

Cox: 877-820-8202 (This was used from Phoenix, but I'm not sure if it's valid in other areas.)

Cisco CableCARD Self-install instructions:

http://media.cox.com/support/print_.../CCI110069_CableCardInstallGuide_CiscoCT2.pdf

Cisco Tuning Adapter Self-install instructions:

http://media.cox.com/support/print_...er_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourCiscoTA.pdf


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Again you did not list which Cox market you are in.
EDIT: I see from a prior posting you are in the Cox NoVA Fairfax market which is an SA/Cisco market.

You should have a Cisco Tuning Adapter the following should help to see if the Tuning Adapter is correctly synced.
Cisco Tuning Adapter Status Troubleshooting

Also if it is a Scientific Atlanta/Cisco CableCARD go to the CableCARD Menu and then the CP Menu
It should say *Auth Status: CP Auth Received*

If it shows this *Auth Status: Waiting for CP Auth* it is not properly paired and Authorized


----------



## jeffprop (Sep 28, 2006)

I am sorry for not including my area. It is Cox-Northern VA. 

CoxInPHX - I am going through everyone's information for the Cisco TA. The info on the Tuning Adapter Diagnostics Menu are correct per the link you provided. The CP Info on the cable card menu says - Auth Status: Waiting for CP Auth
If I call Cox, can they do something with this info, or is it an issue with the cable card?

djwilso - that is the number I called this afternoon to set up the replacement cable card. They found my account and helped me out.

I did an online chat with Tivo tech support after my last post and they asked me to check the SubExpireTime on the CA screen which was 'May 16, 2012'. He also asked the status of the DAVIC Info page which is 'locked'. He then suggested that I call Tivo tech support and have a three-way call with cox tech support to figure it out.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

jeffprop said:


> I am sorry for not including my area. It is Cox-Northern VA.
> 
> CoxInPHX - I am going through everyone's information for the Cisco TA. The info on the Tuning Adapter Diagnostics Menu are correct per the link you provided. The CP Info on the cable card menu says - Auth Status: Waiting for CP Auth
> If I call Cox, can they do something with this info, or is it an issue with the cable card?


The CP Authorization stands for Copy Protection Authorization.
Since Cox puts Copy Protection (CCI Byte: 0x02) on every channel except locals that is why you are only getting 1002-1026 or so because those are not Copy Protected.

You need that to say *Auth Status: CP Auth Received*

BTW: My SubExpireTime on the CA screen is "Tue Aug 14 2012"

Yes, Cox can change the CP Authorization over the phone. They need to send it a series of hits and then a reboot of the CC from their end. The number I always call is 877-820-8202, I get the Omaha CC Tech support.

I would verify with Cox the CC Serial Number starting with "PK" and verify the Tuning Adapter serial number starting with "SA" (from the back of the TA) and then verify the CableCARD ID: and Host ID: from the Host ID screen, make sure Cox has all the numbers correct.

If that does not work, I would ask them to completely remove the CC and TA from your account, and re-add them and then verify all the numbers.

One other item which may be unique to Cox, and Cisco Tuning Adapters, the CC and TA must be assigned to the same account occurrence, essentially the CC and TA must also be paired. Several Cox techs have said, "this is different from other Cox markets". I have no proof, but I have been told this several times, it may be unique to Arizona also, just a thought to ask.
EDIT: I just swapped TAs between 2 Premieres and it did not cause any issues, so there may be no truth to the above, but I will update if any issues appear in the near future.

Also, I would not recommend using the following Cox Tuning Adapter connection instructions, where it shows to use a splitter and a MoCA POE filter, (unless you are actually using the onboard MoCA with an Elite/XL4).
http://media.cox.com/support/print_...er_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourCiscoTA.pdf

Instead I would just use the RF pass-though on the Tuning Adapter to feed the TiVo.
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B5ROWkwGJipCcUI3WVYxRnpaNlk


----------



## jeffprop (Sep 28, 2006)

CoxInPHX - thanks for the info. I have a tech scheduled to come out this afternoon. I plan on getting home earlier to call Cox. I will pass along the CP Authorization status. 
My Tivo HD XL had the RF pass-through setup for the TA. The google doc you linked is what is included with the TA self-install kit that Cox NoVA gives out. The splitter/filter setup was new to me, but seemed like the norm from the Cox tech I spoke with yesterday.
I did call the number you use yesterday to set up my replacement TA and cable card. I used the local number and was transferred to the TA support the other times I called.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

moyekj said:


> As far as TA goes as long as the amber LED light is solid (not blinking) then that means it is properly configured by Cox from headend and you shouldn't mess with it. That's for Moto TA


Not necessarily. I have lost most of my SDV channels multiple times on my Moto TA and had a solid yellow light. Power cycling the TA would fix the problem.... until it happens again several weeks later.

Sometimes when I ended up with a blinking yellow, it would blink for days and I would notice no problems at all, then it would just stop. Other times a power cycle would make it go away. Once I had to call Cox and have them "hit" the TA to make it behave.

Tuning adapters are a pain in the ass. Cox Hampton Roads


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi said:


> Tuning adapters are a pain in the ass. Cox Hampton Roads


 Compared to other issues my Moto TAs have always been nicely trouble free. I even have an S3 with TA that nothing has been power cycled for more than a year and is still functioning great. It's probably one of those things that varies according to headend.


----------



## MJHoltorf (Dec 23, 2001)

moyekj said:


> Compared to other issues my Moto TAs have always been nicely trouble free. I even have an S3 with TA that nothing has been power cycled for more than a year and is still functioning great. It's probably one of those things that varies according to headend.


Same experience here. Once my TA's were configured and working (about 2 months now), I've never had to power-cycle them. Moyekj and I are in the same market. We could have better headend equipment to talk to, or street infrastructure. Hard to say though for sure what causes these problems.


----------



## jeffprop (Sep 28, 2006)

Everything seems to be working now. I called Cox cable card support and mentioned that the card was awaiting copy protection authorization. The tech took the card off and put it back on. When I checked the CP screen, it said that authorization was received and all of my channels came up. I still have 1.5 hours until my time window for a tech to come, so I have a fallback in case the changes do not stick.
For the non-Cisco TA users, it has a single green light that either blinks or is solid.
Thanks to everyone for their input and advice. I cannot imagine how much longer this would have taken if I let Cox try to fix this themselves.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

jeffprop said:


> Everything seems to be working now. I called Cox cable card support and mentioned that the card was awaiting copy protection authorization. The tech took the card off and put it back on. When I checked the CP screen, it said that authorization was received and all of my channels came up. I still have 1.5 hours until my time window for a tech to come, so I have a fallback in case the changes do not stick.
> For the non-Cisco TA users, it has a single green light that either blinks or is solid.
> Thanks to everyone for their input and advice. I cannot imagine how much longer this would have taken if I let Cox try to fix this themselves.


Great, hope it keeps up.

And yes, sometimes you get people on the phone or techs that visit your home that just haven't had the proper training on CableCARD and Tuning Adapter issues.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I wasn't able to read all the OP because it was all mooshed together into one giant paragraph on my end (makes my eyes bleed), but as to the thread title - I have this happen where some channels become 'not authorized'. 

The impression I get is that it's more the Tivo than the tuning adapter or CableCARD, but that's just me. It happens and then it always seems to clear up. It's never a whole tier of channels, however. 

For me it seems to happen to random channels and they are not usually in the higher tier of HD channels, rather a few channels in the basic HD level of HD channels like CNN and/or MSNBC - channels in that area.

I don't have Cox. I have Charter.


----------

